# Bose system in 2003 Tahoe: Premium or not?



## dallusglockin (Sep 22, 2011)

I recently inherited a 2003 Tahoe LS with a Bose system in it and want to put my avh-p4200dvd in it. I went from a Ford Ranger (reg cab) with that HU, MTX 421D and 2 Infinity 1040w's. I'm gonna ditch that low end and get something nice because space isn't an issue anymore. I've done TONs of looking around on here and read there are 2 Bose systems, standard and premium. How do I know which one I have without tearing the dash apart?

The HU isn't nav, nor does it have SAT radio. I don't have onstar either, so that makes it a bit easier. I THINK I need the PAC gm24 module to keep the databus intact and to reuse the bose amp for the time being. Thanks for any help on this! I can't wait to get back in the mobile audio game!!!


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

premium and Bose shouldn't be in the same sentence


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

Both are junk ditch it all and get nice set of compones for your front stage some coaxes for rear fill since its a very large suv.For your sub stage i say 4 12s and 3000 watts will blow you away:laugh:


----------



## dallusglockin (Sep 22, 2011)

I know this is crossing forum lines but I never thought about 4 12s.

Is the adapter good to get though??

And let's say....1500-2000 budget. What's good??


Maybe my OQ was misunderstood. Isn't there 2 types of Bose systems?? Reg and premium??


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

Bose has what it calls a premium set up but its just as bad as the rest. If you want real quality sound throw it all away start over.


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

thomasluke said:


> Both are junk ditch it all and get nice set of compones for your front stage some coaxes for rear fill since its a very large suv.For your sub stage i say 4 12s and 3000 watts will blow you away:laugh:


Dude, read the question, he wants to know what type of system he might have not your opinion on what gear to run...:bash::smash::rifle:


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

thomasluke said:


> Bose has what it calls a premium set up but its just as bad as the rest. If you want real quality sound throw it all away start over.



So what type of system does he have  :laugh:


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

I am not aware of two different BOSE systems. I have the BOSE system in my '03 SS. I purchased this unit: 

GM Factory Integration Adapter GM Class II Data bus Interface at Crutchfield.com

as I have no intentions of using any part of the BOSE but want to keep my chimes. My vehicle is like yours(i.e. no On Star or XM)

Good luck with the install!


----------



## dallusglockin (Sep 22, 2011)

trojan fan said:


> So what type of system does he have  :laugh:


Lol I don't know. That's what I'm asking. Is there a way to tell??


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Here is a quote from Scosche


How to Test for "Premium Bose" systems:
There are 2 types of Bose systems available in some models of vehicles listed above.
Turn factory radio volume up and down rapidly. If the sound system reacts immediately
then the system is a standard BOSE, not a Premium BOSE. If the sound system volume
does not react immediately, but has a noticeable delay, the system is a Premium BOSE
and not compatible with the GM09SR. If "Premium" Bose Amplifier is not used or is
bypassed, then the GM09SR can be used to retain warning chimes only. Alternate parts
are available to INTEGRATE “Premium Bose” and OnStar system


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

dallusglockin said:


> Lol I don't know. That's what I'm asking. Is there a way to tell??



That was directed at thomasluke


----------



## dallusglockin (Sep 22, 2011)

trojan fan said:


> That was directed at thomasluke


I know it was. Thanks for that info. Standard Bose it is. Bottom of the barrel. Can't wait to rip it all out!!!


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

dallusglockin said:


> I know it was. Thanks for that info. Standard Bose it is. Bottom of the barrel. Can't wait to rip it all out!!!



Walmart sells a Scosche interface for that Tahoe (standard Bose) for $40...good luck


----------



## hottcakes (Jul 14, 2010)

trojan fan said:


> Here is a quote from Scosche
> 
> 
> How to Test for "Premium Bose" systems:
> ...


aww man, that means i threw out the premium bose system that was in my car to begin with. 

i could've sold it to some dumbass looking for a "quality system."


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

hottcakes said:


> aww man, that means i threw out the premium bose system that was in my car to begin with.
> 
> i could've sold it to some dumbass looking for a "quality system."


I just hate when that happens :laugh:

But you can do much better


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

trojan fan said:


> So what type of system does he have  :laugh:


If its a factory bose it sounds like **** so it doesnt matter.:rimshot::argue:


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

thomasluke said:


> If its a factory bose it sounds like **** so it doesnt matter.:rimshot::argue:


Dude, get back up on the porch, your missing the point here :dead_horse:


----------

